# Sighting in new rifle



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

It snowed about 6 inches here and want to sight in a new rifle without climbing through alot of snow. I shot a couple at 50 yards, and its sighted in at 4 inches high, how high would that be at 100 yards, If memory serves it would be 2 inches, just do not want to mess around, trajing through 6 inches of snow and going back and forth in the snow can wear you out, 50 yards is bad enough.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What caliber is it?
Dan :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You have to remember also that if you are shooting dead on with your windage at 50 you could be a bit off at 100. Its best to at least take a few shots at 100 to be sure of where you are hitting.

Matt


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

The Caliber is a 223, the ammo I was shooting is UltraMax 223 Soft Point 55 Gr.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

4" high at 50 will put you off the paper at 100. Besides, 6" of snow isn't a lot. Man up and get out there!! oke: :wink:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

according to jbm. using a 55 gr sierra spt with a bc of .220 (3000 fps according to ultramax website) 4.7" high at 50 yards would give you a 300 yard zero. .4" high at 50 yards would give you a 100 yard zero.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I hate to tell ya, but you better get your boots out and check it out at 100.

In my opinion every rifle is different and you don't really know what your gun is going to do until you shoot it with your bullet or load of choice. Besides, unless you're restricted to a wheel chair or something like that, a little walking will be good :lol: I just shot my .308 at 100 yards and walked through the snow to check it out, so....
Hey, good luck with the new pea shooter,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez, if you are worried about walking back and forth 100 yards through 6 inches of snow to sight in your gun, how are you going to handle walking to a stand to call? Pull up your skirt and walk it!

You aren't one of those guys from SE North Dakota we heard about last year who drive through sloughs to chase the coyotes up and shoot at them are you? oke: :wink:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

cowboy-up, put the purse down and hike up the skirt! this is north dakota we dont even notice six inches of snow


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I do not mind walking to a stand in the thick crap, and I have done it many times, but just trying to save a little time because of having to take the family Christmas shopping, ect, ect..... Besides I am trying to avoid having a snow plow taking out my SUV becasue I have to park the car right off of the road, unfortunetly the only range in my area that I can get to that has a road plowed to it.

Trying to get the rifle sighted in with as little time as possible so I can use the time out hunting. My hours at work really screw up my hunting time because I go to work when its dark and get off work after dark, oh well, such as life.....

As far as people that drive around shooting coyotes, they are not hunting. As far as that they are the same as the people that chase the coyotes with 4-wheelers and snowmobiles, just wish someone would catch the idiots.....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

varmintz said:


> As far as people that drive around shooting coyotes, they are not hunting. As far as that they are the same as the people that chase the coyotes with 4-wheelers and snowmobiles, just wish someone would catch the idiots.....


AMEN to that!

Well, you are just going to have to make that sacrifice. You will have to burn up some hunting time to ensure your gun is on. The least you can do out of respect for the game you hunt is to make sure your gun is hitting where you think it is. This will result in less chance of you injuring an animal and letting it escape to suffer.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello Varmintz,

To answer your question, if you are 4 inches high at 50 yards, you will be approx 8.5 inches high at 100 yds. (with that load). Most varmint hunters/callers sight in at around 1 inch to 1.5 inches high at 100 yds. I'm assuming you have a standard 1/4 inch per click scope. If I were you, I would come down 28 clicks (in your warm house) then go out and see where they print at 100 yds. Depending on your scope, that should put you at roughly 1.5 inches high at 100.

Good luck, and have fun shooting! :sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

kdog said:


> Hello Varmintz,
> 
> To answer your question, if you are 4 inches high at 50 yards, you will be approx 8.5 inches high at 100 yds. (with that load). Most varmint hunters/callers sight in at around 1 inch to 1.5 inches high at 100 yds. I'm assuming you have a standard 1/4 inch per click scope. If I were you, I would come down 28 clicks (in your warm house) then go out and see where they print at 100 yds. Depending on your scope, that should put you at roughly 1.5 inches high at 100.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun shooting! :sniper:


THat or buy a nice spotting scope while Xmas shopping with the family and set it up on your bench and peer downrange through it, guessing what an inch or so looks like at 100 yards through a spotting scope.

Good luck and happy shopping,
Dan


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

How many rounds of .223 will your purse hold? :lol:

I think everyone agrees: go SHOOT!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hagfan72 said:


> How many rounds of .223 will your purse hold? :lol:
> 
> I think everyone agrees: go SHOOT!!


LOL :lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

dfisherTHat or buy a nice spotting scope while Xmas shopping with the family and set it up on your bench and peer downrange through it said:


> I was gonna buy a nice spotting scope, but since I put the Nikon 6-18x40SF on the 22-250, I don't need to. I can see my holes well enough at 100 yards. Buy a better scope, problem solved. I know that some of you are going to come back and say that it is a waste, but just because you have it, doesn't mean you have to use it.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> How many rounds of .223 will your purse hold? :lol:
> 
> I think everyone agrees: go SHOOT!!


LOL LOL Geez LOL that's a good one!!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

maybe we should let off the poor guy . my purse holds 75 204s


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah you are right we should probably cut him some slack.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sight in 1" low at twenty five yards, and go hunting when your wife says it's OK. You'll still hit them at 250 yards........ if you use your purse for a rest. :lol:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Burly1 said:


> Sight in 1" low at twenty five yards, and go hunting when your wife says it's OK. You'll still hit them at 250 yards........ if you use your purse for a rest. :lol:


Just be careful when you prone out...wind blowing up your skirt might make you pull off the target. :stirpot:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys shouldn't be so hard on him. Maybe his skirt needs hemmed up or something like that. Don't want it draggin' in the snow.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Eh, it doesn't matter, he can wash his skirt when he does the rest of the laundry, which is right after the damn dishes are done. It's no wonder he hasn't got time to shoot, there are too many things around the house that needs to be done. :wink:

But seriously, you owe it to the game to *know* where your rifle hits, not some guess taken from some ballistic chart put together by some computer based on a standard day.

Besides, those ballistic charts don't take into consideration the height of your heels you will be wearing. :lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

